# Voll Retro: Zehn Dinge, die heutige Gamer nicht verstehen würden



## AnneNeukirchner (21. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Voll Retro: Zehn Dinge, die heutige Gamer nicht verstehen würden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Voll Retro: Zehn Dinge, die heutige Gamer nicht verstehen würden


----------



## Dolomedes (21. Oktober 2012)

RUN ! XD

Tjo use the Force Luke oder wie war das ?

Ich erinnere mich das nach cpc schneider, atariST,Atari2600 und Amiga die Pc Zeit kam bei mir, zwichendurch warens dann die NES Konsolen !
Als die Dos Zeit da war und man nicht genügend XMS Spiecher hatte Zocken und Memmaker automatisch nicht wollte.

Vga und SVGA OMG da kommen ganz schön erinnerungen hoch, mir was DOS später trotzdem lange lieber als Win95, mit 98 kamen ja dann endgültig die Spiele (was ich mir zu der Zeit aber alles nicht mehr Leisten konnte, ich hab dann erst mit 2000 nach der MüllEimer edition von Windows wieder angefangen,...

Schade ist ! Heute zutage beschweren sich Spieler, wenn ein Boss keine Orangenen Felder hat die Leuchten und man nicht weiss wie man den besiegen soll, mahl erhlich den ist doch ned zu helfen ! XD


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde da noch das Fehlen von ständigen On-Screen Ratschlägen (ja, Ratschläge sind auch Schläge!) im Stil von "Tipp: Drücke "n" um die Nachtsicht zu aktivieren" oder "Tipp: Schieße auf die Augen!" hinzufügen. Ich finde das furchtbar, wie einem die richtige Vorgehensweise ständig diktiert wird. 

Früher hat man Spiele noch selbst erforscht um herauszufinden, welchen Gegner man wie besiegen oder welche Falle man wie umgehen kann. Wenn in einem Horrorspiel vor einer Begegnung mit einem Gegner noch geraten wird, die Waffe bereit zu machen (damit man auch bloß vorher weiß, dass da gleich was um die Ecke springt), dann ist irgendwie alles aus.

*edit*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Schade ist ! Heute zutage beschweren sich  Spieler, wenn ein Boss keine Orangenen Felder hat die Leuchten und man  nicht weiss wie man den besiegen soll, mahl erhlich den ist doch ned zu  helfen ! XD


 
Genau sowas meine ich. Hauptsache, man muss nicht selbst denken.


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2012)

Würde gerne mal sehen, wie sich die neue Spielergeneration in alten Titeln schlagen würde


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Oktober 2012)

und wer kennt heute noch QEMM?


----------



## duffz (21. Oktober 2012)

Die SCUMM Engine hat die Adventure-Welt revolutioniert? Womit? Ein grafisches Userinterface mit klickbaren Befehlen hatte Déjà Vu auch schon ein paar Jahre früher. Lucasfilm hat zwar gute und witzige Adventures gemacht, aber wir wollen deshalb bitte nicht gleich die Geschichte umschreiben. Wenn eine Adventure-Schmiede technisch innovativ war, dann Sierra


----------



## Holstentor (21. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, gute alte Zeit. 
Datasette kenne ich auch noch. Echt Steinzeit, wenn man es aus heutiger Sicht betrachtet. Und ich möchte diese Zeit auch nicht zurück. 

Aber in die Liste muss dringend noch der berüchtigte Diskettenwechsel mit rein, kann sich heute auch keiner mehr vorstellen. Ich weiß noch: Monkey Island 2 auf dem Amiga 500, elf 3,5-Zoll-Disketten, die ständig gewechselt werden mussten. Damals wurde man auch vom Hersteller in der Spieleanleitung aufgefordert, sich Sicherungskopien anzulegen und dann mit denen zu spielen. Denn bei intensivem Gebrauch hat so eine Diskette auch schon mal schlapp gemacht. Wie hieß das Programm für den AMiga noch? X-Copy glaub ich. 

Damals hat man auch noch ohne jegliches Unrechtsbewusstsein seine Spiele auf dem Schulhof getauscht und es krähte kein Hahn danach. Will mich jetzt nicht für Raubkopien aussprechen, aber damals war das so ziemlich der einzige Weg außer Weihnachten und Geburstag, um an Spiele zu kommen. Das Taschengeld reichte nicht, aus um mal eben 120 Mark für ein neues Spiel auszugeben. Und Budget-Spiele und kostenlose Vollversionen als Zeitschriftenbeilage waren noch nicht erfunden.


----------



## moetown83 (21. Oktober 2012)

Lol klar, keine Gameplay-Variationen, von wegen Handlungsspielraum. Ich setze ein System Shock 2 von damals gegen ein beliebiges Call of Duty von heute.

An den Terminator kann ich mich aber auch noch erinnern,meine ersten Netzwerkparties...hach ja.War witzig, wenn wieder keiner nen Terminator dabei hatte, oder irgendjemand an seinem Anschluss herumgefummelt hat und damit das Netzwerk für alle zusammenbrach.


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> und wer kennt heute noch QEMM?


 Ich. Ich hab auch noch stundenlang mit der autoexec.bat und der config.sys herumgespielt, um Spiele zum Laufen zu bringen. 
Hab mir meine eigenen Boot-Disketten und eigene Batch-Files erstellt. 
Ich war noch nen MSDOS-User.


----------



## Knallfix (21. Oktober 2012)

Aua ...
Erst geschmunzelt ob solch wirrsins.
Dann bei Gameplay Variationen näherte sich der Kopf der Tischplatte.
Heute, wo es fast ausschließlich nur mehr vom gleichen gibt, weil neues von Publishern nicht finanziert wird zum Vergleich mit "früher", als sich Entwickler noch austoben konnten. Heute wird nur fortgesetzt und dann auch nur mit minimalen Änderungen am Gameplay, man will den Kunden  ja nicht überfordern.
Warum haben Projekte wie Roberts Star Citizen, Obsidians Proj. Eternity, das Double Fine Adventure, Minecraft, DayZ etc so großen zuspruch?
Weil sie nicht dem Finanzplan eines großen Publisher entstammen und kein mehr vom abgestumpften gleichen sind.


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2012)

Holstentor schrieb:


> Damals hat man auch noch ohne jegliches Unrechtsbewusstsein seine Spiele auf dem Schulhof getauscht und es krähte kein Hahn danach. Will mich jetzt nicht für Raubkopien aussprechen, aber damals war das so ziemlich der einzige Weg außer Weihnachten und Geburstag, um an Spiele zu kommen. Das Taschengeld reichte nicht, aus um mal eben 120 Mark für ein neues Spiel auszugeben. Und Budget-Spiele und kostenlose Vollversionen als Zeitschriftenbeilage waren noch nicht erfunden.


Ja, das war damals erschreckend normal. Ich hab auch öfter Spiele von Vätern von Kumpels kopiert bekommen. Die Diskettenbox bestand bestimmt mindestens zur Hälfte aus Raubkopien. Aber damals hat man sich darüber einfach keine Platte gemacht. 
Ich habe neulich erst fotokopierte Handbücher  in uralten Unterlagen von mir gefunden.^^ Die hat man sich dann (meistens wegen Kopierschutz) auch gleich mitkopiert.


----------



## Nerdkiller (21. Oktober 2012)

ich hab noch welche:

1) In eine gute, alte Cartridge vor dem Spielen pusten damit das Spiel auch funktioniert

2) Ein Spiel ohne ständige Lösungsvorschläge und stundenlangen Internetrecherschen durchspielen

3) einen Shooter in 2-D Ansicht spielen

4) 4 Spieler Splitscreen an einem 20 Zoll Röhrenfernseher einen MP-Abend verbringen

5) Gaming ohne ständige, fortwährende Updates und Patches

6) Add-Ons, statt teurer DLCs!

7) Spielvielfalt  statt Ego-Shooter und Fussball! Heutzutage scheint es nur noch 2 Domänen in der Gaming Branche zu geben...

 Collectors Editions statt Digital Deluxe Edition: das wird es bestimmt bald immer weniger geben =/

9) echte Controller bei Nintendo xD
sry der Seitenhieb musste auch mal sein!

10) offline statt online: ja es gab noch Zeiten da hat man es geschafft die Singleplayer Kampagne, welche damals einfach nur das Spiel darstellte, ordentlich zu verpacken und spannend mit mehr als 8 Stunden Laufzeit zu füllen. Von heute möchte ich jetzt nicht sprechen, wir wissen was ich sagen möchte...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich. Ich hab auch noch stundenlang mit der autoexec.bat und der config.sys herumgespielt, um Spiele zum Laufen zu bringen.
> Hab mir meine eigenen Boot-Disketten und eigene Batch-Files erstellt.
> Ich war noch nen MSDOS-User.


 
In unserer Schule hatten wir damals (anno 1990) einen richtigen Wettstreit wer mehr "Lower Memory" freischaufelt 
Besonder Nutzer von *DR-DOS* (5 ff.) - wie ich - hatte da Vorteile 

Ich hatte *627 KB *freigeschaufelt bekommen!


----------



## hifumi (21. Oktober 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal sehen, wie sich die neue Spielergeneration in alten Titeln schlagen würde


 
Vermutlich nicht so schlecht wie die Publisher denken.


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2012)

Nerdkiller schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 6) Add-Ons, statt teurer DLCs!
> 
> [...]


 
DLC nervt vielleicht, vor allem wenn er das Hauptspiel grundlegend verändert, aber er ist nicht automatisch teuerer als Add-Ons früher. 

Wer zB Geld für Multiplayerskins ausgibt, ist wohl selber schuld. 

Die X-Wing Add-Ons "Imperial Pursuit" (die mit Abstand leichteste TOD) und "B-Wing" waren damals auch nicht billig. Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr an die genauen Preise erinnern, aber 20DM (also *10€*) pro 3,5" Diskette (*1,44MB* !) dürften das schon gewesen sein...

Oder die extra Golfkurse für die "Links" Spiele... puh...


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2012)

svd schrieb:


> DLC nervt vielleicht, vor allem wenn er das Hauptspiel grundlegend verändert, aber er ist nicht automatisch teuerer als Add-Ons früher.
> 
> Wer zB Geld für Multiplayerskins ausgibt, ist wohl selber schuld.


 
vorallem, wenn man sich mal die alten Dinger anschaut, so toll waren die Addons früher auch nicht wie man sich immer einredet, nicht jedes war so ein Broodwar, eher so ne Missionsdisk
Der Punkt den viele verpassen ist eher, das DLCs nicht einfach wie rausgeschnitten wirken sollten


----------



## dd2ren (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie war das gleich ^^
Load "$" "Name",8,1 oder Load "*" ,8,1 oder Press play on Tape 

Muss mal wieder meinen C64 raus holen der hat auch noch eine Datasette und ein Beutel Kasetten liegt auch noch rum. 

Danach hatte ich ein C128 , dann Amiga 500, Amiga 500+, Amiga 2000, Amiga 1200, gleichzeitig einen 286DX12 mit Dos 5.0, später 6.0 dann Dos 6.22, Win95,98 usw.  Habe eigentlich alles mitgenommen was es so gab ^^ KC87 aus DDR-Zeiten hatte ich auch 

Heutzutage ist PC easy und viele würden mit den Geräten von damals mal 0 klar kommen.

Mein Lieblingsspiel auf C64 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68EsDhXw_DM und Kaiser : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jVaeh4gBoU


----------



## Astorek (21. Oktober 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich würde da noch das Fehlen von ständigen On-Screen Ratschlägen (ja, Ratschläge sind auch Schläge!) im Stil von "Tipp: Drücke "n" um die Nachtsicht zu aktivieren" oder "Tipp: Schieße auf die Augen!" hinzufügen. Ich finde das furchtbar, wie einem die richtige Vorgehensweise ständig diktiert wird.
> 
> Früher hat man Spiele noch selbst erforscht um herauszufinden, welchen Gegner man wie besiegen oder welche Falle man wie umgehen kann. Wenn in einem Horrorspiel vor einer Begegnung mit einem Gegner noch geraten wird, die Waffe bereit zu machen (damit man auch bloß vorher weiß, dass da gleich was um die Ecke springt), dann ist irgendwie alles aus.


Genau dasselbe hab ich mir beim Durchsehen des Artikels auch gedacht. Bei mir fällt da die Motivation erheblich ab bei solchen Sachen, weil ich mir vorkomme, als würde ich einen Vollzeit-Tutorialabschnitt spielen...


Was ebenfalls prima zum Artikel passen würde, wären die LAN-Fähigkeiten ansich: Früher war es - wenn es denn Multiplayer gab - eigentlich sogar eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass man Spiele im lokalen Netz spielen konnte. Bei manchen Titeln war sogar explizit KEIN Mehrkauf vorgesehen und wurde auch in den Anleitungen (die ja mittlerweile auch aussterben) so publiziert. Heute darf man selbst bei SinglePlayer-Only-Spielen eine permanente Internetverbindung zum Hersteller aufrechterhalten... Stichwort StarCraft: Erster Teil mit LAN und einer "Spawn"-Installationsmöglichkeit für Multiplayer-Spiele (konnte man auf sovielen PCs installieren wie man wollte, es funktionierte nur der Multiplayer, und die CD wurde beim Spielen nicht benötigt), zweiter Teil hat ständigen Online-Zwang selbst im Singleplayer...


Eines von der alten Zeit vermisse ich allerdings garantiert nicht: Das Gefummel um die Soundkarten! Das war immer eine halbgare Katastrophe, mit richtigem Treiber (gerade unter Win95/98 ) IRQ, DMA, h220 (oder wars h240 ?), und überhaupt die richtige Soundkarte (ggf. mit Revisionsunterteilung, "Sound Blaster", "Sound Blaster Pro", "Soundblaster Pro II", "Gravis Ultrasound"...) auszuwählen... Stimmte auch nur eine einzige Angabe nicht, bekam man im besten Fall keinen Ton, im schlimmsten Fall einen Komplettfreeze...


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Oktober 2012)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Wie war das gleich ^^
> Load "$" "Name",8,1 oder Load "*" "Name",8,1 oder Press play on Tape


 Ich kann mich noch gut an diese Kassettenlaufwerke erinnern, hatte selber zum Glück keins. Ich weiß noch das ich damals beim Nachbarn was zocken wollte, nach dem das Teil nach 20 Minuten Spulerei immer noch nicht starten wollte, bin ich wieder nach Hause gegangen.


----------



## Mendos (21. Oktober 2012)

Hach ja, was warn das früher für Zeiten. Eine besondere Herausforderung war damals auch, Ultima 7 zum Laufen zu bekommen. Das Benötigte nämlich 570 KB konventionellen Arbeitsspeicher und da es einen eigenen Speichermanager mitbrachte, konnte man auch nicht die Treiber in den Upper Memory via EMM386 oder QEMM laden. Da hieß es dann schonmal auf den Sound zu verzichten 



> Der Zocker von heute hat hohe Ansprüche an ein Spiel.



*lol* Bei PC Games ist man ja mal wieder richtig lustig.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Oktober 2012)

An den konventionellen Arbeitsspeicher kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, ich glaube wenn man Buffers und Files heruntergesetzt hat, konnte man schon alleine dadurch relativ viel gewinnen.

Und ich glaube ab MS-DOS 6.22 war dass sowieso kein Thema mehr, da gab es irgendeine automatische Funktion durch die genügend freier Speicher vorhanden war.

Aber viel interessanter fand ich damals, warum es überhaupt die Begrenzung auf 640 KB Speicher gab, man glaubte damals tatsächlich, dass man sowieso nie mehr als die 640 KB Speicher benötigen würde. 


> Anfang der 1980er Jahre wurde beim Entwurf der Architektur des IBM-PCs nur ein Adressraum von 640 KiB für Arbeitsspeicher  vorgesehen, da dies als ausreichend für den typischen Benutzer  empfunden wurde – es war immerhin das Zehnfache des Adressraums der  meisten anderen damals am Markt befindlichen Kleincomputer...


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2012)

Damals gab es auch manchmal in Supermärkten Zeitschriften mit abgedrucktem Quellcode. Das hat man dann aus dem Heft abgetippt und dann damit rumgespielt.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Damals gab es auch manchmal in Supermärkten Zeitschriften mit abgedrucktem Quellcode. Das hat man dann aus dem Heft abgetippt und dann damit rumgespielt.


 Kannte ich nur für meinen damaligen Schneider CPC 464. Damit herumgespielt habe ich aber nie, der Code sah nämlich ungefähr wie folgt aus:
DATA 2354 7345 8594 54646
DATA 4765 3423 2356 75443
DATA 5673........


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Kannte ich nur für meinen damaligen Schneider CPC 464. Damit herumgespielt habe ich aber nie, der Code sah nämlich ungefähr wie folgt aus:
> DATA 2354 7345 8594 54646
> DATA 4765 3423 2356 75443
> DATA 5673........


Na ne ganz so retro bin ich dann nicht. Bei mir waren es eher DOS-Commands, QBASIC, Turbo Pascal oder ähnliches.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Kannte ich nur für meinen damaligen Schneider CPC 464. Damit herumgespielt habe ich aber nie, der Code sah nämlich ungefähr wie folgt aus:
> DATA 2354 7345 8594 54646
> DATA 4765 3423 2356 75443
> DATA 5673........


 
Besser war da schon der MSE für den C64
MSE – C64-Wiki

Da konnte man wenigstens duch die Checksumme Fehler beim Abtippen ausschließen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2012)

Was ich am meisten vermisse: Die schönen Verpackungen und Handbücher von  damals. Jedes MP-Spiel hatte einen Lan-Modus und es gab meist auch  Bots. Wenn also ein MP Spiel mal nicht mehr so gefragt war, konnte man  es einfach alleine mit Bots weiterspielen. Es konnte einem auch nichts  abgedreht werden, weil selbst wenn die Server runtergefahren wurde, war  es quasi ewig weiter im Lan-Modus spielbar.
Das nervt heutzutage am  meisten, das man immer abhängiger vom Hersteller, vom Internet usw.  wird. Man hat bald keinerlei Kontrolle mehr über seine gekauften  Produkte.

Außerdem fühlt man sich heute von den Herstellern oft wie ein geistig Unterentwickelter behandelt. Im Spiel wird bei jeder Stufe die Taste eingeblendet, die man drücken muss. Es reicht doch einmal oder zweimal am Anfang, aber JEDESMAL.
Oder es blinkt beim Gegner wohin man schießen muss. Man darf nicht mal 5 Meter etwas außerhalb des Bereiches gehen, sonst kommt gleich eine Meldung. Es gibt kaum noch Spiele, bei denen die KI sich selbstständig in den Levels bewegen kann, sondern stehen rum wie Pappmännchen, die sich abschießen lassen.

Was auch nervt: Durch den ganzen DLC und Vorbesteller Wahn, hat man nicht mehr das Gefühl, ein vollständiges Spiel zu erhalten, sondern eher eine kaufbare erweiterte Demoversion, die man nach und nach erweitern muss. Ätzend!




dd2ren schrieb:


> Wie war das gleich ^^
> Load "$" "Name",8,1 oder Load "*" "Name",8,1 oder Press play on Tape
> 
> Muss mal wieder meinen C64 raus holen der hat auch noch eine Datasette und ein Beutel Kasetten liegt auch noch rum.
> ...


 
An die C64 Zeit erinnern mich auch noch diese Basic-Codezeilen, die man damals abtippen konnte und das erste Mal damit in Kontakt kam. Da gab es damals sowas mit einem Ballon zum Beispiel


----------



## VigarLunaris (22. Oktober 2012)

He He Schneider CPC 6128 war mein Einstieg. Schon mit einem gutem Laufwerk ... ein Commodore C 116 durfte ich auch mal mein eigen nennen.

Da war so manches Spiel abgetippt aus den damals spärlich verfügbaren Zeitschriften.


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber viel interessanter fand ich damals, warum es überhaupt die Begrenzung auf 640 KB Speicher gab, man glaubte damals tatsächlich, dass man sowieso nie mehr als die 640 KB Speicher benötigen würde.


 
Ach, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als wie mal für Teuer Geld eine 20 Mega Byte Platte gekauft haben, da wurde auch gesagt, das wir die Nie voll bekommen 
Heute hat man Savegames die Größer sein können


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja, Computerspiele, die Technik und die damaligen Gepflogenheiten unter den Spieler bzw. Spielesammlern.
Damals war man noch stolz wie Oskar, wenn man DOS und die Pflege der Config- und Autoexec-Dateien gut genug beherrschte, um quasi alles zum Laufen zu bringen. 
Zur besseren Verwaltung der Daten und Ordner habe ich zu jener Zeit auch Norton Commander (kenn das 
überhaupt noch jemand ?!) sehr häufig benutzt, weil das Editieren von Dateien noch fixer ging.

Was ich damals sehr witzig fand:
Die ersten Jahre der CD-ROM. Man konnte dem installierten Spiel ziemlich einfach die Original-Spiele-CD vorgaukeln, auch wenn man diese gar nicht hatte. Man leihte sich ein Spiel einfach aus, kopierte den kompletten CD-Inhalt in einen Ordner (damals wurden die Datenträger kaum zu 100% ausgenutzt), gab den Pfad des Spiels auf der Festplatte ein, und schon war man CD-unabhängig. 

Als großer Spielefan habe ich mir auch einen ganzen Ordner an Spiele-Kopierschutz-Codes, Drehscheiben (von Monkey Island 1 und 2) und teils abgeschriebenen, teils selbst zusammengestellten Spiel-Anleitungen zugelegt.
Ohne die alten Notizen hätte ich nie einen guten Überlick über die Tastaturbelegungen von Tie Fighter und Co. gehabt. 

Und dann noch die C64-Ära, noch weit vor meinem ersten Desktop-PC... *schwärm*
4 Diskettenboxen mit an die ca. 400 pappdünnen Disketten hatten sich angesammelt. Viele Klassiker, aber auch jede Menge Müll darunter. Damals hatte man sich quasi alles kopiert, über Qualität machte man sich anfangs wenig Gedanken, das Sammelfieber war dafür ausschlaggebender.


----------



## wipeout (22. Oktober 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> > Der Zocker von heute hat hohe Ansprüche an ein Spiel.
> 
> 
> *lol* Bei PC Games ist man ja mal wieder richtig lustig.



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht :p


@Redaktion: Bill Gates hat das mit den 640K nie gesagt. Genau genommen hat er schon sehr früh das Gegenteil gesagt.


----------



## Turalyon (22. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, das waren noch Zeiten. Da wollte man ein Spiel unter DOS spielen und man brauchte über 600 KB konventionellen Speicher. Da wurde der Maus- und Tastaturtreiber in den hohen Speicherbereich geladen, aber wehe, das Spiel brauchte noch EMS Speicher, das hatte gleich mal 10 kb konventionellen gefressen 

Da wurde noch mit der config.sys und autoexec.bat experimentiert...


----------



## golani79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ach, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als wie mal für Teuer Geld eine 20 Mega Byte Platte gekauft haben, da wurde auch gesagt, das wir die Nie voll bekommen
> Heute hat man Savegames die Größer sein können


 
Hehe .. damals war halt alles noch ein wenig anders 
Haben unseren 386er DX40 von 4MB RAM auf 8MB aufgerüstet - der Spaß hat zu der Zeit umgerechnet ca. 200 € gekostet 

Und für div. Spiele haben wir dann immer schon eigene Bootdisketten erstellt, so dass wir nicht jedesmal in der config.sys / autoexec.bat rumdoktorn mussten ^^


----------



## dd2ren (22. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zur besseren Verwaltung der Daten und Ordner habe ich zu jener Zeit auch Norton Commander (kenn das
> überhaupt noch jemand ?!)



Klar   Der Luxus schlecht hin damals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts ja immer noch, nur schon für Windows ^^ http://windows-hilfe-forum.de/downloads/total-commander/


----------



## hifumi (22. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ach, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als wie mal für Teuer Geld eine 20 Mega Byte Platte gekauft haben, da wurde auch gesagt, das wir die Nie voll bekommen
> Heute hat man Savegames die Größer sein können


 
Oh ja.
Vor allem ist jede popelige Freeware Software gleich 100+ MB groß. Ich versteh überhaupt nicht wie sowas zustande kommt. Ich bin mir garnicht mehr sicher was es zuletzt wieder war... irgendeine Brennersoftware oder so. Was zum Teufel belegt da so viel Platz, der Code kann es wohl nicht sein. Die Software muss ja nur den Brenner irgendwie ansprechen können und ihm sagen was er machen soll. Das kann nicht fundamental anders sein als vor 10 Jahren, bzw. bin ich mir sicher heutzutage gibt es auch gleichwertige Programme die mit ein paar wenigen MB auskommen.

Vermutlich liegt es einfach daran, das verfügbarer Speicherplatz in ähnlichem Maßstab gewachsen ist. Aber trotzdem denke ich mir bei solcher Software immer, dass es wohl den RAM unnötig volllädt (natürlich automatisch bei jedem Systemstart), und sich an 1000 Stellen in die Registry schreibt oder irgendwo im Windows Verzeichnis noch ein paar hundert MB hinterlegt mit kryptischen Dateinamen bei denen man nachher nie sicher sein kann ob man sie löschen darf oder nicht.
Ist halt solche Software der man es zu verdanken hat, dass man alle 1-2 Jahre das komplette System neu aufsetzen muss, sozusagen mal entkalken.


----------



## wipeout (22. Oktober 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Oh ja.
> Vor allem ist jede popelige Freeware Software gleich 100+ MB groß. Ich versteh überhaupt nicht wie sowas zustande kommt. Ich bin mir garnicht mehr sicher was es zuletzt wieder war... irgendeine Brennersoftware oder so. Was zum Teufel belegt da so viel Platz, der Code kann es wohl nicht sein. Die Software muss ja nur den Brenner irgendwie ansprechen können und ihm sagen was er machen soll. Das kann nicht fundamental anders sein als vor 10 Jahren, bzw. bin ich mir sicher heutzutage gibt es auch gleichwertige Programme die mit ein paar wenigen MB auskommen.
> 
> Vermutlich liegt es einfach daran, das verfügbarer Speicherplatz in ähnlichem Maßstab gewachsen ist. Aber trotzdem denke ich mir bei solcher Software immer, dass es wohl den RAM unnötig volllädt (natürlich automatisch bei jedem Systemstart), und sich an 1000 Stellen in die Registry schreibt oder irgendwo im Windows Verzeichnis noch ein paar hundert MB hinterlegt mit kryptischen Dateinamen bei denen man nachher nie sicher sein kann ob man sie löschen darf oder nicht.
> Ist halt solche Software der man es zu verdanken hat, dass man alle 1-2 Jahre das komplette System neu aufsetzen muss, sozusagen mal entkalken.


 

Naja bei Nero und Konsorten wird ja eine Unmenge an Müll mitinstalliert. Kleine schlanke Brennprogramme (die eben auch nur genau das Verlangte können), wie z.B.: ImgBurn gibts schon ab  5MB


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Oktober 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Oh ja.
> Vor allem ist jede popelige Freeware Software gleich 100+ MB groß. Ich versteh überhaupt nicht wie sowas zustande kommt...


 Das ist relativ leicht erklärt, selbst bei den kleineren Programme die ich für mich privat schreibe, könnten diese eigentlich mit sehr viel weniger Speicherplatz auskommen.

Es liegt an den ganzen Bibliotheken & Co., die einfach beim Kompilieren mit übernommen werden, auch wenn man nur einen Bruchteil der Funktionen benötigt.

Ich habe mal versucht einzelne Funktionen aus einer Header-Datei in meinen Code direkt einzufügen, das ganze ist teilweise so verstrickt und egal wie sehr man sich bemüht, am Ende kann man sich immer noch nicht sicher sein, dass man alles berücksichtigt hat.


----------



## FalloutEffect (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann merke ich, dass ich immer noch Old-School bin. Multiplayer? MMO? Steam? Entwicklertagebuch? Brauche ich nicht. Kaufe die Spiele immernoch im Laden oder höchstens im Versandhaus. Wenn ich an die Spiele von damals denke, dann kriege ich immernoch feuchte Augen. Da wollte Need For Speed 1 nicht laufen, weil ich nur 4MB Arbeitsspeicher hatte. Musste dann auf 8 MB aufrüsten. Kein Witz! für alle die nach 1986 geboren sind.


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja Ja, Retro. Da steht er und läuft noch. Das war noch Hardware die nicht kaputt zu kriegen ist. Mein C64 liegt auch noch im Schrank.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die etwas jüngere Generation hat da schon so ihre Problemchen, mein Cousin hat bei einem älteren PC Maus und Tastatur falsch rum angeschlossen, weil die zwei Anschlüsse schwarz statt grün und lila waren. Über den Versuch den Inhalt eines Ordners im DOS anzuzeigen, schweige ich lieber


----------



## Mothman (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab meine alten 486er auch noch (ob der noch läuft, weiß ich aber nicht^^). Urpsrünglich war das sogar nen 286er, ich hab den aber für mehrer Tausend DM aufgerüstet. Das war irgendwann Anfang der 1990er - glaube ich.
Einen Amiga 500 hab ich auch noch (der funktioniert) und den allerersten Gameboy (funzt auch noch).

C64 hab ich leider nie besessen. Nur bei Kumpels damit gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> C64 hab ich leider nie besessen. Nur bei Kumpels damit gespielt.


 Oh je, wie kann man nur ?!
Der C64 kommt doch direkt nach der Muttermilch...


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh je, wie kann man nur ?!
> Der C64 kommt doch direkt nach der Muttermilch...


 
nach Muttermilch kam der 286


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal sehen, wie sich die neue Spielergeneration in alten Titeln schlagen würde


 
ich bin froh um diverse komfort-errungenschaften. 
ich hätte heute definitiv keinen nerv mehr mich durch so manches spiel von damals zu quälen, ohne auto-map, vollkommen ohne speicher-funktion etc. 
auch auf das freiräumen von ram und ähnlichem mist kann ich sehr gut verzichten: spiel rein und läuft, so soll es sein. 
und so ist es ja seit xp-zeiten meistens auch am pc.


----------



## TobiasHome (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich kaufe heute noch meine Spiele ausschließlich im Laden ... von Steam, Origin & Co. lass ich die Finger. Zu viele Einschränkungen und Abhängigkeiten.


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin froh um diverse komfort-errungenschaften.
> ich hätte heute definitiv keinen nerv mehr mich durch so manches spiel von damals zu quälen, ohne auto-map, vollkommen ohne speicher-funktion etc.
> auch auf das freiräumen von ram und ähnlichem mist kann ich sehr gut verzichten: spiel rein und läuft, so soll es sein.
> und so ist es ja seit xp-zeiten meistens auch am pc.


 
RAM freischaufeln etc. kann mir auch gestohlen bleiben - erwische mich aber in letzter Zeit immer öfter dabei, ältere Spiele zu zocken, bei denen ich ziemlich viel Spaß habe.

Ältere Titel haben meiner Meinung nach halt oftmals einfach mehr Tiefe als neue Titel - was jedoch nicht heißt, dass neue Titel deswegen schlecht sind.

Über Features kann man sich streiten - einige Features finde ich durchaus nützlich, andere müsste ich nicht unbedingt haben. 
Finde es ganz gut, wie es bei Legend of Grimrock gelöst ist. Nostalgiker oder Hardcorespieler können div. Optionen wie z.B. das Automapping deaktivieren und andere, die die Automap haben wollen, spielen einfach damit.
Würde es gut finden, wenn sich mehr Spiele solcher Optionen bedienen würden. Denn nicht jeder will, ein wenig überspitzt ausgedrückt, immer mit der Nase auf Questziele gestoßen werden bzw. mit großen roten Pfeilen in Richtung des nächsten Abschnitts geschickt werden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh je, wie kann man nur ?!
> Der C64 kommt doch direkt nach der Muttermilch...


 
Nix da  - nach der Muttermilch kam DAS:
Pica Pic | retro handheld games collection


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nix da  - nach der Muttermilch kam DAS:
> Pica Pic | retro handheld games collection


 Och nö, nicht diese LCD-Billig-Kacke. Schon nach 5 Minuten war da die Luft raus, hatte als Kind nie das Verlangen nach sowas gehabt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Och nö, nicht diese LCD-Billig-Kacke. Schon nach 5 Minuten war da die Luft raus, hatte als Kind nie das Verlangen nach sowas gehabt.


 
Als ich ganz jung war (7-10) gabs nix anderes. 
Ich hatte zwar ein Philips G7400 (Philips G7000 – Wikipedia) aber das war halt nicht "Handheld" 

Und wenn man nach Hausaufgaben und 2 Stunden Fußball vor dem schlafengehen noch Zeit hatte dann war das echt entspannend.
Im TV lief ja nix - komm aus Ö - wir hatten nur 2 Programme.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nix da  - nach der Muttermilch kam DAS:
> Pica Pic | retro handheld games collection


 
coole seite!


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

hach ja, damals, die Pre-Kabelzeit
wobei wir das hier noch gut hatten, wir hatten 4 Sender


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Als ich ganz jung war (7-10) gabs nix anderes.
> Ich hatte zwar ein Philips G7400 (Philips G7000 – Wikipedia) aber das war halt nicht "Handheld"
> 
> *Und wenn man nach Hausaufgaben und 2 Stunden Fußball vor dem schlafengehen noch Zeit hatte dann war das echt entspannend.
> Im TV lief ja nix - komm aus Ö - wir hatten nur 2 Programme.*


 Und genau in solchen Fällen kam für mich nur der C64 in Frage. 
Okay, davor hatte ich auch noch einen Atari 2600, aber den habe ich vielleicht bis zum einschließlich 1. Schuljahr genutzt, dann war ich dem Commodore verfallen. 

P.S. Wir hatten anfangs auch nur ARD, ZDF, und West3.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Oktober 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nix da  - nach der Muttermilch kam DAS:
> Pica Pic | retro handheld games collection


 Octotupus hatte ich, fand ich ganz nett gemacht. Aber es gab da noch ein Boxspiel, leider keine Ahnung wie das hieß, was ich sehr viel besser fand.
Ersteres gibt es auch als Flashgame. 
Classic Octopus Flash Game - Fun Games - FlashRolls.com


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und genau in solchen Fällen kam für mich nur der C64 in Frage.
> Okay, davor hatte ich auch noch einen Atari 2600, aber den habe ich vielleicht bis zum einschließlich 1. Schuljahr genutzt, dann war ich dem Commodore verfallen.
> 
> P.S. Wir hatten anfangs auch nur ARD, ZDF, und West3.


 
Ich hatte vor dem C64 noch den *Atari 800XL* - irgendwie ein geiles Teil - aber halt nicht so verbreitet.
Aber kostete im Abverkauf incl Diskettenlaufwerk nur 3500 Schilling (500 Mark) - der C64 kostete damals noch mehr als das doppelte.
Bekam den Atari mit 11 - aber behielt ihn nur ein Jahr - dann kam schon der C64.

Haben den C64 damals extra in D gekauft weil zu der Zeit Elektronik in Österreich noch um einiges teurer war.
Haben ihn im Kofferraum nach Ö geschmuggelt  - hätten sonst noch Zoll bezahlen müssen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor dem C64 noch den *Atari 800XL* - irgendwie ein geiles Teil - aber halt nicht so verbreitet.
> Aber kostete im Abverkauf incl Diskettenlaufwerk nur 3500 Schilling (700Mark) - der C64 kostete damals noch mehr als das doppelte.
> Bekam den Atari mit 11 - aber behielt ihn nur ein Jahr - dann kam schon der C64.
> 
> ...


 Rechnerisch aber lohnte der C64 am ehesten, denn Sammelwütige konnten sich eine stattliche Anzahl an Spielesicherungen (Kopien hört sich irgendwie illegal an ) zurechtlegen, die Disketten waren selbst zu DM-Zeiten keine teure Investition. 

Mit Atari-Modulen hatte man diesbezüglich keine Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber es gab da noch ein Boxspiel, leider keine Ahnung wie das hieß, was ich sehr viel besser fand.


 
*punch out* vermutlich.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *punch out* vermutlich.


 Danke für den Hinweis, ich denke dann war es wohl dieser Nachfolger oder Ableger von Punch Out.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.racketboy.com/retro/nintendo/punch-out-series-a-25-year-retrospective


----------



## Mothman (25. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> coole seite!


Wirklich gut gemacht die Seite!


----------

